# weird worms ID



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

I found these worm looking things in one of my tanks. Can anyone please help me ID it? They look like millipedes, but i cant tell for sure. I have no idea how they could have gotten there. The tank has been frogless for almost a year now and no new plants have been introduced in that time.











Video:
http://vid133.photobucket.com/albums/q80/epaldo/IMG_4475_zps4vkpxlck.mp4


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Life will always find a way!

Minimally, a better photo will be needed.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you enlarge the picture and look closely you can see the antenna. Not a worm, a millipede. I have them in one two cages. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

any idea how they could have gotten there? are they harmful to frogs or plants?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Toxic said:


> any idea how they could have gotten there? are they harmful to frogs or plants?


I haven't seen any issues. The numbers aren't that high but I can find them if I go in at night with a flashlight or dig around in the leaf litter. Dendrobatids as a group also include millipedes in the diet in the wild. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

